# Affichage de pages Indesign CS2 avec Applescript



## OWaltis (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Je fais un script avec Applescript qui importe des images dans différentes pages d'un doc Indesign. Et je voudrais suivre en temps réel le déroulement du script à l'écran.

Plus court, si on importe un image sur la page 3, je voudrais avoir à l'écran la page 3 !
Le traitement fonctionne de page en page sans problème, mais rien à faire j'ai toujours à l'écran la page 1... 

Il faudrait pouvoir "rafraîchir l'écran"... si quelqu'un à une idée...
Un grand merci d'avance 

Olivier


----------



## OWaltis (2 Décembre 2009)

set active page of layout window 1 to page x
activate

et en plus ça fonctionne !!


----------

